# Putting micro grooves on HDPE



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is how I got the texture on my groovy mule


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll be trying this


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like I need to start inventing Dremel tool tables.... :naughty:

Having used a dremel for 30+ years, I LOVE THE THINGS!!!! Still just using the snake extension on mine for fine detail work.....


----------

